# Altered States on West Neptune - Sat Nite



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Arrived on the drillship around 2100 to a moderate wind state, clear blue water and strong current. There were a total of eight boats actively fishing the calm side of the drillship. We fished electric reels with jigs for BFT. The bite was slow and when it did come after midnite, we found them around 75 meters. By midnite most everyone had moved off probably due to the slow bite. We decided to stay as the bite can change at anytime and it did. We keept piling in the BFT until we had enough to eat and cut up for chunking. About 0230 the YFT bite turned on for us on the chunk. Strangely, we were getting hooked up literally right next to the ship. We caught a total of four with the biggest shown in the attached photo weighing in at approx 117 lbs. one angler got hooked up around 0450 and fought that YFT until 0705 when we lost him in the props. We saw the YFT several times up to about 5', but each time he would sound at the sight of the gaff. In hindsight, I should have used a poon ( gonna get one) and taken a shot instead of waiting for a surface gaff. The YFT easily went over 150 lbs and the 50 wide had trouble keeping it's own. Hell of a nite to remember. :thumbup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch! Sounds like a blast.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice YFT! to bad about the lost one.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

That is awesome!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

way to nail em capt!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great report


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a very nice 1, awesome catch.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

You're gonna need a bigger knife ! Great job.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, nice tuna. congrats.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Very nice YFT.
Whyme


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear you caught them up, nice fish, thanks for the report..


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a hell-of-a back breaker!! Nice catch........


----------

